# IBS and Bacterial Vaginosis



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Is there any connection between IBS and having a vaginal discharge? My GYN first said it was bacterial vaginosis and now the cultures came back as GroupB strep. I'm being treated with Keflex. I know of the dangers of GBS to pregnant women, but in my case I'm 51 and menopausal. If anyone knows about this, please post.Thanks,Tania


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Tania, I don't know the answer but I am battling a vaginal discharge too. I was treated for Vaginal Vaginosis. After the treatment the discharge started again. I am finished with Memoapuse so now am being treated for a dry Vagina due to no Estrogen.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Me, too, Lucky Lou. I always seem to have an irritating gray/white discharge. I go to the gyno time and again; sometimes he sees yeast; sometimes gardnerella, but most of the time just inflammation and thin, immature cells that indicate atrophy. ('m 49, and still going through peri.) Neither antibiotics, Flagyl, yeast treatments, cortisone, acidophilus or estrogen cream even reduce the discharge and irritation. In fact, the topical treatments make things worse. My dr. tried burning off the mucus glands on my cervix, but that didn't help. (He tested the tissue for HPV and other STDs at that time, but found nothing but chronic inflammation.)Besides spreading bacteria, I wonder how IBS could be the culprit. Maybe there's just a general inflammatory thing going on? I do notice that the problem is greater in the day/hours before a D attack, and lessens for a few hours afterward. It's embarrassing to talk about, but I'm desperate for anyone's input or ideas.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

P.S. My gyno did tell me that these problems are common in women with Crohn's disease.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thank's for your post Ziglady. It is embarassing to talk about but it sure is a nuisance. I am hoping the estrogen cream helps in time.My gut feeling tells me having regular D does not help the problem.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Luckylou,I think the two of us are in the same boat. Menopause has caused me to suffer with the dry vagina and I have been hesitant to use the Estrogen cream now since I do not have a menstral flow. I'm always worried about a uterine lining buildup with estrogen. Anyway, my GYN said this may be what started the entire problem. When the tissues in the vagina,and urethra get very thin and irritated, they are a breeding ground for bacteria. So hence, he is treated the problem now with antibiotics and yeast cream, but in the long run he says the estrogen cream should get things in order again. I hope so, because this burning sensation is miserable, let alone driving my husband nuts too. I also have fibromyalgia and the GYN things this may be a problem too. I always thought when I hit menopause things would be better than PMS, but it's not (so far).Tania


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I get this too..the bacterial vaginosis. I was also told it was more common in women with IBS. I don't get the discharge as much though as excrusiating pain when I have sex and bleeding. (good thing I'm not active right now!)


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I just got treated for bacterial vaginosis, although it wasnt serious enough to be giving me any discomfort or indication... I only found out cos I am about to have the coil fitted and they did swabs and tests for thrush and others before that goes in. Had some biotics (first time in years) to settle it back down, but I think I may have a little thrush instead now - dontcha love them biotics. Id done so well to not have them for years and years and yearsAnyway doc just said its one of those bacterias, grows happily inside up and should be there, but for some 'as yet uknown' reason gets out of control. INow thrush is fungal and we know yeast and sugar kick it off, so I was wondering what kind of bacteria it is and what could set it off. I had a look round the net and found the following http://familydoctor.org/handouts/234.html http://www.aafp.org/afp/980315ap/majeroni.html http://www.fwhc.org/health/bv.htm all pretty much say the same.. its a mystery to the medical world. Anyway, I never knew I had anything wrong down there for a long time, I only found out from smears and routine swabs...A subtle sign of it for those not getting discharge is the smell of fish...apparently thats what causes that fishy smell... good indicator that one and explains alot.. Sue


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi girls,I know too well about these matters. My middle daughter died after birth because she had a lung infection with Group D (yes, D like dog). The Doctor messed up on how he treated (or didn't) treat her, she could of been saved. I don't want to freak out any pregnant women, which is why I've been quite about this very rare problem. IBS is related to vaginal infections simply because of how close our two openings are. I have advise from my own experience, information combined from the CDC and researchers and my "high risk" OB. Here goes:Never sit around in a wet bathing suit.Wash with soap - they usually tell you no soap.Dry yourself below with a blowdryer.If your partner misses and goes near your rectum STOP, do not continue with intercourse until he washes.Shower after a messy BM, or use baby wipes.When pregnant, no baths - I know bathing is safe when your pregnant, but we are talking about IBSer's. And again this is for pregnant IBSer's, no sex for the last two months.It sounds crazy and against most of what we've being taught, but most of this comes from experts who don't tell the general public about these things because of whatever reasons they have.Love,ECT Mom of S, J in heaven, and a safely delivered M


----------



## Evil Ashleigh (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi everyone,I was wondering if this was a common thing at all for younger women as well. I'm 22 and have had IBS-D for 7 years now and am also experiencing a cloudy to greyish discharge. I was convinced it was Bacterial Vaginosis but my tests have always come back negative, same for STD's. Its quite annoying and I'm sick of it!! Is there anything OTC that I could be take to help with this?!?! Thank you







Ashleigh


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Negative test results can be misleding. If the cultures show under 10,000 colonies it's "negative". BUT under 10,000 colonies can still bother you. Also, some bacteria doesn't get reported at all. Like in my case, a routine Group B test while pregnant came back negative, but my baby got Group D in her lungs. Group D is something most women naturally have as normal vaginal flora. In my situation it was either under 10,000 colonies and not reported, or it wasn't seen as a problem.Keep pestering your doctor if you really think you have somthing.You can fill your tub up to your belly button and put in a whole carton of espon salt. That might help you.Or, maybe your ph is off. The doctor can put you on a special cream - one is called Acidagel. Your ph can change with stress, or birth control changes, hormrone changes. There are alot of hormone changes at age 2O's then again at 30's and 40's, after each baby too.Hope i'm helpful.Love,ECT


----------

